# How big are your 5 year old's feet?



## jenkuh (Mar 31, 2006)

I've adopted an "angel" which is a little kid whose parent is in jail. The card says she wants boots and dolls. It doesn't have her shoe size and I don't think a gift card would work. Plus - what dolls would a 5 year old want for Christmas? Thanks!


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

My 5 yo. boy wears size 12.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

My ds wore 12 1/2 right after he turned 5. I'd be leary of guessing shoe size. I've known 5 yo girls to have size 13-1. No way of getting more info, huh?

She could like any kind of doll. I like Groovy Girls and Only Hearts Club. She might like those little kid Barbies, too.


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

She wears a 12 and is 5½.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Abigail wears sz 10 She will be 6 in Jan.

She loves all dolls


----------



## jenkuh (Mar 31, 2006)

Oh Shoot!! I just looked at the card again and there are quite a few numbers and I got the age mixed up with some code number!







: She's actually 4 and it says she's a size 14 - is that possible? I know it's silly - i feel like I should know how these sizes work! Sorry to those who already posted for the wrong info!!


----------



## rutabega (May 15, 2007)

I don't believe that there is a size 14 - pretty sure it goes from size 13 to size 1 (why can't we use European sizing here in the States?????). My 5yo wears a 13.5.


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

There's no size 14 kid's shoe. It goes to 13 and then starts back to 1.

My 4 year old wears a 12.

Can you contact the agency, I guess.


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

Kids shoes go from 13 to size 1 so that sounds a bit odd. My dd will be 6 in January and currently is in a size 2.5, but is the size of an 8-9 year old. It is possible that the little girl you adopted for the holidays is currently in a size 13, but someone thought buying big was a good idea. Not knowing how the sizes go they may have just upped the size. I honestly can't remember for sure, but it's very possible my dd was in that size at that age. It is highly unusual for a child that age to wear such a size though.

As far as dolls my dd is kept pretty well away from Barbies and Bratz. She loved the baby dolls she got for Christmas both the year before she turned 4 and the year before she turned 5. If you don't have a big issue with Barbies they would also likely be a big hit. Also check the suggested ages listed on things like Polly Pockets. That might also work well.


----------



## jenkuh (Mar 31, 2006)

oh dear... so it sounds like size 12 or maybe 13 would be a safe bet? Thanks for the doll suggestions too, btw - I'm taking note!


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

my 5 year old DD is in a 11.5 right now but shes needs new shoes....


----------



## TEAK's Mom (Apr 25, 2003)

My 5.5 year old dd wears a 13.


----------



## griffin2004 (Sep 25, 2003)

my gosh, my 5 y.o. is such a peanut! she's just now getting into 8/9 shoes

let's hear it for the 5th percentilers!!


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

My 5yo wears a 2







: (3yoDD wears 13; DH and I both have huge feet).


----------



## emmasmommy (Feb 26, 2004)

My 5 yo is in a 12 for shoes and I bought her size 13 boots. As for dolls, she has been REALLY into Polly Pockets since she was 4, so those would probably work well.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

My 5 yo is in a 9. Ironically, my 3 yo is in an 8 1/2.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

If the card said she was size 14, I would assume that she is currently wearing 13 and they want the next size which is 1. Better too big than too small!


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Buy a 1. 12 is almost guaranteed to be too small. 13 might be iffy.

You might call the people who are coordinating this and check, as there isn't a size 14 in children's.

Dolls:
Groovy Girls
Barbies

As much as I hate Barbies, they are pretty popular in this age group. I would also try really hard to get a range of ethnicities if you get barbies (do you know the ethnicity of the child?) They're cheap enough to do that.

Groovy Girls are more expensive (ca. $10-$12 each), but have cool clothes, doll-like figures and a range of ethnicities.


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

I had to laugh when I saw the title of this thread. My dd won't be 4 until the end of February and we just bought her winter boots in size 12! My dh's feet are at least size 13 and mine are 11 1/2. The poor kid didn't stand a chance. When I was pregnant, I used to joke, "never mind the head. Just get the feet out!"







Then, of course, she was born with her head in the 95th percentile and I wasn't laughing about that anymore. She's just like me--huge head and feet and skinny everywhere in between. Luckily, by some miracle, she doesn't seem to look out of proportion.

As for boots; depending on how cold it is where you live, maybe you could try some really great, funky rainboots. The sizes seem much more forgiving and if they're too big, she can put insoles in them. That's what we've done to extend the life of at least some of her footwear.

What a great idea about the angels. I come from a city with 5 major correctional facilities and I saw the effects parental incarceration had on kids. I wonder if there's anything like that here in Canada? Good luck.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

My 5-year-old is a size 13. My guess is that the child is size 13 and they want something a little bigger so there's room to grow, and guessed that the next size up was 14, when it's actually 1.

I apologize if this answer is already here but I have a headache and my reading comprehension isn't that great tonight.


----------

